# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επικίνδυνο πιάσιμο.

## Orix

Τώρα που πηρα τα φουρφουρίνια (2 γκούλντιαν) τα έπιασα και τους έκανα την πρώτη θεραπεία για τα ακάρεα της τραχείας όπως δείχνει το βίντεο. Μπορώ να πω πως αγχώθηκα πολύ αλλά και στεναχωρήθηκα γιατί όλο αυτό το κυνηγητό για να τα πιάσεις στο κλουβί και μετά για να τους κάνεις τη θεραπεία με το φαρμακο σίγουρα τα έκανε να τρομάξουν. 

Δεν ξέρω, είναι τόσο μικρά και φαίνονται τόσο ευαίσθητα που *φοβάμαι μην παθουν τίποτε, καμια συγκοπή* ή δεν ξέρω 'γω τι.
Εννοείται ότι είμαι πολύ προσεκτικός.

Από την άλλη έχω τρομοκρατηθεί με τα ακάρεα της τραχείας που έκανα την πρώτη θεραπεία προληπτικα.

----------


## xarhs

χρονη να ξερεις οτι η καλυτερη θεραπεια ειναι η προληψη!!!!!!!! το μυλοξιδο στο νερο δημιουργει οξινο το περιβαλλον και πολλους μυκητες και ακαρεα δεν τους επιτρεπει να ευνοηθουν στον οργανισμο!!!!!! καλυτερα για εμενα να δοκιμαζες αυτο και οχι φαρμακο γιατι εχουν παρενεργειες!!!!!! αλλα αμα ειχες εμφανη δειγματα οκ!!!!!!!!!  να ξερεις οτι αμα αρχισεις να ασχολεισαι παρα πολλυ θα σου κολλαει συνεχεια οτι εχουν κατι και δεν ειναι καλα!!!!!! εσυ θα κανεις ολα αυτα που δινει απλοχερα το φορουμ και δεν εχεις να φοβηθεις τπτ!!!! οσο για το πιασιμο παντα στην αρχη η επαφη ειναι δυσκολη!!!!!! αλλα μεε το καιρο που θα σ μαθουν θα αλλαξουν τα πραγματα!!!!! *εγω αγορασα ενα καναρινι και ενω το πηρα αγριμι οταν βαζω το χερι μεσα στο κλουβι τωρα ερχεται και το πιανω κατευθειαν χωρις καμια αντισταση....... ερχεται και γατζωνεται απ το δαχτυλο για να μην πεσει!!!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Χρονη δεν θα ελεγα οτι εκανες την πρωτη θεραπεια! αλλα το πρωτο και ισως το μεγαλυτερο λαθος. προληπτικα.. θα τα σκοτωσεις!! το Pulmosan ειναι εξαιρετικα δυνατο δηλητηριο, ποτε μα ποτε χωρις ενδειξεις δεν κανουμε αγωγη για ακαρεα και εννοειται και για οτιδηποτε αλλο.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ σωστό αυτο που λέει ο Δημήτρης!!!! ΧΩΡΙΣ σαφείς ενδείξεις ....ΠΟΤΕ!!!!! τετοια φάρμακα!!!! Στο λέω γιατί εχω χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ σ ενα καναρινι μου!!!!!! Αλλα τελικα δεν ειναι ακαρέα!!!! Ειναι κάτι άλλο,...προληπτικα!!!! όχι!!!!  ::

----------


## Orix

Μάλισταααα, την έκανα την πατάτα μου... Αν και διάβασα διάφορα στάδια για αποπαρασίτωση που γράφετε και ειπα να ακολουθησω για τα ακάρεα τουλαχιστον.
Αν είναι το φάρμακο να τα σκοτώνει ρε παιδιά τότε ποιός ο λόγος να κάνουμε και θεραπείες. Τέλος πάντως, γράψε λάθος, θα εκτιμούσα κάποια λινκ για το μηλόξιδο. 

Πάντως είναι καλό να γραφτεί κάπου με μεγαλα μαύρα γράμματα πως θεραπείες κανουμε με συμπτώματα μονο.

----------


## lagreco69

Κανουμε θεραπεια οταν υπαρχει καποιο μικροβιο που πρεπει να σκοτωθει! οταν δεν υπαρχει μικροβιο η αντιβιωση δεν εχει που να καταληξει και χτυπαει τα υγιες οργανα με απροβλεπτες συνεπειες! και αποδυναμωνει και τον οργανισμο. το αρθρο του μηλοξυδου εδω Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά.

----------


## jk21

τα gouldian που ζουνε στην φυση στην αυστραλια ,οπως τα δικα μας ιθαγενη εχουν σαν εσωτερικο παρασιτο τα κοκκιδια ,εκεινα εχουν σε μεγαλη διαδοση τα ακαρεα της τραχειας .ετσι υπαρχει μεγαλη διαδοση τους και στα πουλια εκτροφης .οταν προερχονται απο μεγαλες εκτροφες ,που τα πουλια δεν εχουν κανει αποπαρασιτωση ,υπαρχει σε αντιθεση με τα καναρινια ,σοβαρη πιθανοτητα ακαριασης στην τραχεια .Ομως  ,οταν δεν προκειται να τα εισαγεις σε ενα αλλα μεγαλο κοπαδι ,που θα ρισκαρες να τα μεταδωσεις και στα υπολοιπα δικα σου (οποτε εκει ισως δικαιολογουταν αγωγη ειχαν ,δεν ειχαν ) αλλα ειναι μερικα μεμονωμενα πουλακια που αποτελουν ισως το συνολο της εκτροφης σου ,η γνωμη μου ειναι να μην κανεις αγωγη και παρουν αδικα δηλητηριο τα πουλια (εστω και σε ανεκτη δοση ) και βλεπεις αναλογα στην πορεια ,αν δεις περιεργα συμπτωματα

----------


## jk21

http://www.jwildlifedis.org/content/28/1/80.full.pdf

http://birdhealth.com.au/flockbirds/...irsacmite.html

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ για τα ποστ παιδιά  :Happy:

----------


## Orix

@ Gardelius. OK Hλία, τα κατανόησα, από αγάπη το 'κανα, μη βαρούτε όλοι μαζι  :Angel09: 
Τα πουλάκια ειναι καλά και φουρφουρίζουν, μην μου ανησυχείτε  :Happy:

----------

